# Looking for Husky rescue



## sweetpea1328 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, I am from a rescue group in central New York called Helping Hounds. We work with a network of rescues in the southern states saving dogs from high kill gassing shelters. We recently rescued this husky, she had no name. We named her Zophia. She is not doing well in our rescue and desperately needs a foster or rescue that is experienced in her breed. She is a great dog, very sweet and does well in an home enviroment. She is about 3 yrs old, utd and spayed, heartworm neg.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

A few questions:

Is the dog in NY?
In what way is she "not doing well" in your rescue?
Does she get along with other dogs?
Do you have a picture?

I have fostered 2 huskies so far. Okay, so I'm a foster failure and I now have 2 huskies as well as 2 other dogs. LOL I could see what I could do to help.


----------



## sweetpea1328 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, we are in Syracuse. She is not doing well because she does not like to be kenneled. She currently is in a large 20'x20' kennel with another 2 hound dogs. She has been in homes for overnight visits and does very well. She was just diagnosed with dryeye disease but with eyedrops she is expected to be fine. We thought she was blind in her left eye. She is just very stressed in the rescue and paces alot. She also doesnt eat well when she is there. We have many volunteers who bring her home cooked food to entice her to eat more. We thought she found a home 2 days ago, but they were an elderly couple. The husband has oncoming alzheimers and left the door open and she ran out. They didnt want to risk this happening again and brought her back. She really is a sweet girl.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Sweetpea, she's really beautiful! Hope this link will be helpful.
http://siberianrescue.com/

Newt


----------

